# Blindsolving stamina



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

How many solves in a 3BLD session does it take before you experience a mild headache?

DNF rate can be anything from <5% to 95%.

(Comment your globals below too, for example,
50 solves and I average global 45 seconds,
or 200 solves and I average global 20 seconds)

The graph that I got while polling for 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD are.



Original posts (3bld 4bld 5bld)

Note: I did not normalise the 3 lines as different number of people participated in each poll, and not everyone voted in all the 3 polls.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2021)

I think that this data might be better displayed using a scatter plot with the X-axis being # of solves, and the Y-axis being the global time.

As for me, I can only do 2-4 solves in one sitting before I start confusing my memo with previous solves.


----------



## porkynator (May 17, 2021)

I did 300 once, I am fairly sure I could do 500+ if I had time.
I can get "mild headache" after 60-80 solves, but a 3-4 minutes break is enough to feel better, and I can start again. I'd still cal this "one sitting".

(This was true back when I used to practice regularly, I have not done 3BLD in a while now so it might be different)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

porkynator said:


> I did 300 once, I am fairly sure I could do 500+ if I had time.
> I can get "mild headache" after 60-80 solves, but a 3-4 minutes break is enough to feel better, and I can start again. I'd still cal this "one sitting".
> 
> (This was true back when I used to practice regularly, I have not done 3BLD in a while now so it might be different)


Wow thats a lot of stamina. I saw Gianfranco do 300 solves in front of me, in a day once, when we finished with 3BLD finals in Asians 2016. It was the first time, I saw a person doing 300 solves without a break. So much motivation.

The max. I have done in one sitting is just 100 solves.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 17, 2021)

When I was at my peak a year or two ago, I averaged about 50 and I could only do like 20-30ish before getting tired. My corner recall is the first thing I notice getting worse.
On a somewhat unrelated note, I agree with Ben that your graph is a little weird. It would make more sense as a bar graph with the way you're measuring it now.


----------



## Old Tom (May 17, 2021)

One. I try to do more, but I get noticeably worse, so have to stop and go back to sighted solving, that relaxes me.

But hey, I will be83 next month.


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2021)

I thought about this a bit: the faster you are, the more you can do in a session before burnout. If you avg 20 seconds for 3x3, obviously it's a huge amount of effort to get that fast, but it allows you to practice so many more solves than someone who takes 5 minutes per solve.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2021)

pjk said:


> I thought about this a bit: the faster you are, the more you can do in a session before burnout. If you avg 20 seconds for 3x3, obviously it's a huge amount of effort to get that fast, but it allows you to practice so many more solves than someone who takes 5 minutes per solve.


Yeah, it’s similar to how a person can do way more 3x3 solves in a session than they can 7x7 in the same amount of time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2021)

pjk said:


> I thought about this a bit: the faster you are, the more you can do in a session before burnout. If you avg 20 seconds for 3x3, obviously it's a huge amount of effort to get that fast, but it allows you to practice so many more solves than someone who takes 5 minutes per solve.


Exactly what I thought when I first read this thread. I was thinking that back at my peak, when I sometimes did 150 solves in a single sitting (which was pretty much my limit then), that took about as long as 400 to 500 solves for a typical top BLD solver today.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2021)

I've tried to 3bld session before, but its just so exhausting at my level (I average 3-5 minutes). I spend so much energy making sure my memo is correct and then especially if I mess it up, I really don't feel like spending another 5 minutes doing another solve, likely not getting a completed solve.
I think the most I've ever done is maybe 3-4 in one sitting, and that was when I was able to get solves low 3.

Sometimes I'll do a single solve on the bus, but often even that feels like too much.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 20, 2021)

On a side note, do you guys think that doing 24 hour MBLD attempt is possible, lets say with the condition that we maintain 30 cube an hour pace and have splits as 20 hour memo and 4 hour exec?


----------



## qwr (Oct 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> On a side note, do you guys think that doing 24 hour MBLD attempt is possible, lets say with the condition that we maintain 30 cube an hour pace and have splits as 20 hour memo and 4 hour exec?


I wonder if taking brief naps or let's say higher memo pace then a mental break to review would help


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

Revisiting this topic, I have a question.

Does doing mixed BLD session help prolong the fatigue, or help us do more BLD solves in one session?

Session Plan A: For example 20 solves of 3BLD, then one MBLD attempt, then some bigBLD and then finish off the session with some 3BLD.
Session Plan B: Big hour long MBLD, followed by shorter 10 cube MBLD attempts, then some 3BLD to end the session.

I have seen this to work quite a lot and seen in all @sigalig streams that mixed BLD practice works the best.


----------

